# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  سوال در مورد replication sqlدر مورد ارسال اطلاعات

## دل تنها

با سلام و خسته نباشید 
من یه نرم افزار دارم که بانک اطلاعاتی اون sqlهستش همین نرم افزار رو هم در لپ تاب خودم دارم
من میخوام وقتی همکارام تو شرکت تو این نرم افزار اطلاعات وارد میکنن و من در شهر دیگه هستم با وصل شدن از طریق اینترنت این اطلاعات در لپ تاب من هم بروز شه 
و من هم وقتی تغیراتی اعمال میکنم در دیتای اوناهم تغییرات ایجاد بشه
از دوستان پرسیدم گفتن از replication باید استفاده کنید
اما به علت مبتدی بودن اینجانب در خواست دارم تا به صورت تصویری اگر مقدور باشه آموزش نحوه انجام اینکار رو هم در لپ تاب و هم pcبه بنده بفرمایید 
ممنونتون میشم

----------

